# Albstadt Bike Marathon 2011 - Video Streckenänderung "Onstmettingen Skilift Trail"



## der_waldfee_28 (6. Juli 2011)

Moin zusammen,

anbei wie versprochen das Video zur Streckenänderung. Es ist mein erstes Bike-Video mit dem Handy gefilmt. Verzeiht die mangelhafte Kameraführung  Strecke ist atm. trockener als im Video und wurde offenbar noch etwas eben gepflügt.

Viel Spass 

http://www.youtube.com/user/YetAnotherRacer

Bei Speedy76 gibts noch paar Pics im User Album, ich bin mal so frech und verlink das:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/925535
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/925534
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/925533
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/925532


----------

